# Toro 824 XL



## wvet (Feb 9, 2021)

This snowblower is running very bad at idle. it randomly decides that its going to throttle up to full speed by itself without even touching the throttle. I figured it was the carb so I replaced it with a brand new one and it is doing exactly the same thing. I can see the governor also moving a bunch when it tries to stall. When moved to full throttle it runs like it is choked for a couple seconds and then starts running way to fast. Any ideas on what is happening here?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF wvet









Sounds like the governor linkage might be binding up. Engine off, if you try to move the governor /throttle is it stiff ? Does it feel like it sticks at all ? 


.


----------



## wvet (Feb 9, 2021)

No stiffness at all. The only time it seems to stick is when pushed in towards the engine seems like it hits a detent or something but even then it springs right back. When it throttles up on its own the governor doesn't move, only when it tries to stall.


----------

